# High End Retoucher Lectures at School Visual Arts, NYC



## The_Traveler (Feb 18, 2020)

Not a how-to so much as a talk about retouching and commercial work.

(I became friends with Carrie and took some lessons with her.)


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Interesting. As a pro-retouch artist since 2005 I found myself in her shoes on many points. The one main trick to retouching is to make the photo look like it has not been retouched. Now that might seem obvious to some but in most cases the retouched images I see come through the lab at work is blatantly obvious. I must also point out it is harder to retouch a fashion shot than a restoration of an old photo, at least to me anyway.


----------



## cgw (Feb 18, 2020)

Pascal Dangin was/is among the best fashion retouchers.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 18, 2020)

Good talk she gives.


----------

